# Fems, brossa, deixalles, escombraries...



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aquest fil (EscombrarVsAgranar) m'ha fet pensar en una altra paraula que crec que varia segons la zona. 

Jo llenço les coses a la brossa o a les escombraries; però sé que en certes zones la brossa són els fems (els fems, per a mi, només els fan els animals).

Què en sabeu, de tot això?

Per cert, que a la Itàlia meridional (la "Baixa Itàlia", que deia Pla) de la brossa en diuen *les immundícies*. Ho trobo genial!

Salutacions (que pesadeta que estic darrerament, però és que tot això és molt més interessant -trobo- que les coses que em toca traduir).


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo llenço les coses a la brossa o a les escombraries;


 
Hola, 

Jo també. De la resta, ni idea.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo dic "escombraries". "Fems" ho he sentit a València, però que ens ho confirmin ells.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Jo dic "escombraries". "Fems" ho he sentit a València, però que ens ho confirmin ells.


 
Jo a les illes: és que em fa l'efecte que passarà com amb les *graneres*, que segur que és més àmplia la geografia on diuen *fems*!


----------



## Bolic

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo llenço les coses a la brossa o a les escombraries; però sé que en certes zones la brossa són els fems (els fems, per a mi, només els fan els animals).
> 
> Què en sabeu, de tot això?
> 
> Per cert, que a la Itàlia meridional (la "Baixa Itàlia", que deia Pla) de la brossa en diuen *les immundícies*. Ho trobo genial!
> 
> Salutacions (que pesadeta que estic darrerament, però és que tot això és molt més interessant -trobo- que les coses que em toca traduir).


 

Idò noltros, sa brutor la tiram a[n]* es poal des fems, i no hem tengut mai ni brossa ni escombraies; ni els hem de mester per res.

[* "n" eufònica usadíssima a Mallorca, i rebutjada per s'Acadèmia.]


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bolic said:


> Idò noltros, sa brutor la tiram a[n]* es poal des fems, i no hem tengut mai ni brossa ni escombraies; ni els hem de mester per res.


 
_Poal_! Sí! Quina joia de paraula! (i també dieu _cossiol_, oi?) Crec que a València també la diuen! 

Nois: això és una meravella: vull dir, tenir-vos a tots plegats per aquí. És que, sense ànim classista ni res de res, però on jo visc surts al carrer i t'esgarrifes de com parla la gent. Amb les vostres intervencions em cau la bava!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Nois: això és una meravella: vull dir, tenir-vos a tots plegats per aquí. És que, sense ànim classista ni res de res, *però on jo visc surts al carrer i t'esgarrifes de com parla la gent.* Amb les vostres intervencions em cau la bava!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Això és ben cert. Per no parlar de l'escriptura...


----------



## Bolic

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> _Poal_! Sí! Quina joia de paraula! (i també dieu _cossiol_, oi?) Crec que a València també la diuen!


 
Es cossiols no són pes fems! En tot cas per sa bugada, i no embullis!


----------



## Samaruc

Cinc cèntims més sobre el tema des d'una perpectiva valenciana:


Fem: Depèn de la comarca, ací a l'Horta la utilitzem amb el sentit d'escombraria que dieu, encara que en singular. En altres comarques, els fems són d'animals. I qui recull el fem dels contenidors per la nit és el femater.
Brossa: Varia segons comarca també. A l'Horta es refereix a les males herbes, en altres comarques, són les escombraries.
Escombraria: Diria que no es fa servir per ací.
Poal: Molt normal a València (per cert, un dels pocs casos en què pronunciem la "o" com a "u": "pual"). De fet, quan vaig sentir "galleda" per primera vegada vaig haver de suposar pel context que volia dir "poal".
Cossiol (o cossiet): ací són els testos de les plantes.

Us cau la bava...? Ui, ui, ui... Heu sentit parlar en valencià al nostre presidente Francisco Camps...? Després de sentir-lo, fins el pitjor parlant de català del Principat, Montilla inclòs, us semblarà que parla el més bell catalanesc del món... Vull dir, que si parlem de destrossallengües, us assegure que per ací no ens quedem curts, tot no són flors i violes... I si comencem a parlar dels destrellats del blaveram eixireu ben espantades...

Per cert, ja suposava que moltes de les coses que ací es consideren privatives del català de València en realitat les compartíem amb la gent del Delta, de la Franja i de la Catalunya occidental, el que m'està sorprenent de forma molt agradable és veure quant de lèxic suposadament localista i privatiu valencià compartim amb la gent de les Balears.


Au!


----------



## brau

Al meu poble, prop de Xàtiva, s'ha imposat dir "basura", i el fem és dels animals, però a moltes zones com diu Samaruc diuen "fem", que és la forma estàndard a València (no he sentit tant "fems", en plural). A la universitat tinc una companya del Cabanyal (un barri de la ciutat de València), que sempre que em sent dir "basura" es posa les mans al cap. Ara ja m'he acostumat a dir "fem", pero al meu poble no puc perquè provoca malentesos. 

Per cert Samaruc, poal per ací ho pronunciem amb "o" i no "u", i també es fa servir molt.


----------



## Samaruc

brau said:


> Per cert Samaruc, poal per ací ho pronunciem amb "o" i no "u", i també es fa servir molt.



És que és la pronúncia més lògica d'acord amb el nostre accent. Tanmateix, a ma casa i al meu voltant (l'Horta) sempre he sentit "pual", cosa que trenca amb les característiques generals de la nostra parla, per això ho he destacat.

Salutacions!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mig en broma us diré que penso que Mr. Fabra no va fer-ho gaire bé! Vull dir, és cert el que ens fa notar en Samaruc i que al cap i a la fi vol dir que hi ha moltes paraules que només es fan servir en zones concretes del Principat (diria que de la Catalunya Vella). Pel que fa a lèxic, es sorprenent la quantitat de mots que comparteixen les Illes (tot i que m'encantaria estudiar el cas de Formentera), València i la part del Principat que parla occidental.

Un amic meu de Flix que viu a Palma havia viscut anteriorment a Barcelona i penso que va tenir més sorpreses amb el lèxic de la capital catalana que no pas amb el que s'ha trobat a Mallorca.

Per cert, si a l'Alguer l'*escombriaire* és l'*escombrador*, suposo que també deu ser per l'origen dels pobladors, no? O potser és una paraula que han desenvolupat més tard a partir del català estàndard... Més recerca que hauré de fer!


----------



## brau

Samaruc said:


> És que és la pronúncia més lògica d'acord amb el nostre accent. Tanmateix, a ma casa i al meu voltant (l'Horta) sempre he sentit "pual", cosa que trenca amb les característiques generals de la nostra parla, per això ho he destacat.
> 
> Salutacions!


 
Si si, jo també ho he sentit pronunciat així. Només aclaria que no tots els valencians ho pronuncien així.


----------



## Dixie!

Bé, aquí els ebrencs posem la pota, perquè diem... "basura"!!!  "Vaig a tirar la _basura_" 

Per cert, l'altre dia en un hipermercat a Castelló vaig veure "BOSSES DELS FEMS" (=bosses de brossa).


----------



## belén

Dixie! said:


> Bé, aquí els ebrencs posem la pota, perquè diem... "basura"!!!  "Vaig a tirar la _basura_"
> 
> Per cert, l'altre dia en un hipermercat a Castelló vaig veure "BOSSES DELS FEMS" (=bosses de brossa).



Per qué poses un  a bosses del fems? Així és com ho deïm per aquí també.

Bé, al.lotets, ja basta de produir tant de fems, a mem si ens posem a reciclar!!


----------



## Dixie!

belén said:


> Per qué poses un  a bosses del fems? Així és com ho deïm per aquí també.



 Així és correcte? Vaig esgarrifar-me perquè ja estava escarmentada de veure tantes aberracions ortogràfiques i gramaticals en aquell hipermercat. I quan ja marxava vaig veure "Bosses dels fems" i vaig pensar, mareta!! 

Així les illes es diu així la bossa de la brossa?


----------



## Bolic

Dixie! said:


> Així és correcte? Vaig esgarrifar-me perquè ja estava escarmentada de veure tantes aberracions ortogràfiques i gramaticals en aquell hipermercat. I quan ja marxava vaig veure "Bosses dels fems" i vaig pensar, mareta!!
> 
> Així les illes es diu així la bossa de la brossa?



Idò si!!


----------



## brau

Dixie! said:


> Bé, aquí els ebrencs posem la pota, perquè diem... "basura"!!!  "Vaig a tirar la _basura_"
> 
> Per cert, l'altre dia en un hipermercat a Castelló vaig veure "BOSSES DELS FEMS" (=bosses de brossa).


 
És perfectament correcte, de fet és la forma estàndard per ací. És més, posar "bosses de brossa" a Castelló faria riure a la gent, ja que "brossa" al PV es refereix a les males herbes, o la gespa no cuidada, i a res més.

Tinc curiositat jo per saber on està l'hipermercat aquest, jo visc a Castelló i no me n'he trobat cap amb errors ortogràfics descarats.

PS: Jo també dic "tirar la basura"...


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> Tinc curiositat jo per saber on està l'hipermercat aquest, jo visc a Castelló i no me n'he trobat cap amb errors ortogràfics descarats.



Vés a l'Alcampo, al centre comercial Salera. Hi veuràs altres petites perles


----------



## Göthe

Samaruc said:


> Cinc cèntims més sobre el tema des d'una perpectiva valenciana:
> 
> Fem: Depèn de la comarca, ací a l'Horta la utilitzem amb el sentit d'escombraria que dieu, encara que en singular. En altres comarques, els fems són d'animals. I qui recull el fem dels contenidors per la nit és el femater.
> Brossa: Varia segons comarca també. A l'Horta es refereix a les males herbes, en altres comarques, són les escombraries.
> Escombraria: Diria que no es fa servir per ací.
> Poal: Molt normal a València (per cert, un dels pocs casos en què pronunciem la "o" com a "u": "pual"). De fet, quan vaig sentir "galleda" per primera vegada vaig haver de suposar pel context que volia dir "poal".
> Cossiol (o cossiet): ací són els testos de les plantes.
> Us cau la bava...? Ui, ui, ui... Heu sentit parlar en valencià al nostre presidente Francisco Camps...? Després de sentir-lo, fins el pitjor parlant de català del Principat, Montilla inclòs, us semblarà que parla el més bell catalanesc del món... Vull dir, que si parlem de destrossallengües, us assegure que per ací no ens quedem curts, tot no són flors i violes... I si comencem a parlar dels destrellats del blaveram eixireu ben espantades...
> 
> Per cert, ja suposava que moltes de les coses que ací es consideren privatives del català de València en realitat les compartíem amb la gent del Delta, de la Franja i de la Catalunya occidental, el que m'està sorprenent de forma molt agradable és veure quant de lèxic suposadament localista i privatiu valencià compartim amb la gent de les Balears.
> 
> 
> Au!


 
Hola Samaruc, jo sóc de la Ribera Alta i puc parlar de:

*Fem*: "matèries brutes i residuals", sempre en singular.
Del diccionari català-valencià-balear he tret uns exemples fins i tot principatins:​Tothom qui aia fems cercha lo mur de la vila... lo aia levar, doc. a. 1340 (arx. mun. d'Igualada). 

Comença apartar lo fem e agranar un troç de terra, Villena Vita Chr., c. 64. Que buyda es cossiol des fems per sa finestra, Ignor. 1. ​*Brossa*: d'acord amb tú, "males herbes".
*Escombraria*: No l'utilitzem per ací.
*Poal*: sempre diem poal, i pronunciat /poáɫ/. 
*Cossiol*: mai ho havia dit, nosaltres diem "test" encara que no sé si serà un castellanisme per "tiesto"

Au!


----------



## Samaruc

Göthe said:


> ...*Poal*: sempre diem poal, i pronunciat /poáɫ/. ...



Eps...! Així la pronúncia amb "u" està molt menys estesa que no em pensava jo...

Gràcies per al informació.

Salut!


----------

